# Challenges subforum



## Chilari (Mar 1, 2011)

I think we should have a challenges and writing games subforum. It'd be a place where we can do writing challenges, set them for each other, have a go at things other people are doing, play some writing games like "add a paragraph" stories and "no E" stories and writing stories from the point of view of inanimate objects and stuff. You know, for practise, fun, something different to do. It'd be cool.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I like the 'add a paragraph' idea especially, though I'd say make it add X amount of words, since some paragraphs i.e. dialogue, tend to be very short.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

If enough people express interest, we can start this forum as soon as our membership increases a bit more.  We're growing at a steady pace now, so we should be there soon.  

Who else is interested in participating in a challenges forum?


----------



## Kelise (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be ^^ Competing always gets people writing.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2011)

I actually already put up one challenge thread in the Showcase… though I did also suggest in it that it would probably be appropriate to move these to a subforum if the idea catches on, to avoid clutter there.


----------



## Parqstu (Mar 2, 2011)

Sure . Sounds good


----------



## LadyPamela (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in a challenge sub-forum. I like the idea of having a place to present my own challenge, or to go seeking inspiration/diversion!


----------



## Mythos (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd probably try a few challenges.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you guys prefer for the challenges forum to be public, or private like the Showcase forum?  We can also make it a sub-forum beneath the Showcase forum.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chilari (Mar 3, 2011)

A subforum within the Showcase could work nicely.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Chilari said:


> A subforum within the Showcase could work nicely.


 
OK.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd rather have a subforum.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

To avoid any confusion, it may be helpful to make sure that we're all on the same page regarding forum nomenclature.  

Many different forum packages are available, and each one has it's own way of doing things.  This site is running vBulletin 4 (my personal favorite), and it uses different terminology than some other software packages.

With vBulletin this message board is divided into several main sections (i.e. Fantasy Writing, Fantasy Media, etc).  Within each section there are different forums (i.e. Suggestions & Feedback, Writing Questions, Showcase, etc).  Hence this message board is labeled as "forums" as opposed to "forum."  This can be really confusing, as so many message boards handle this differently.

When adding a new area such as the one proposed, we have two options.  We can create an entirely new forum within the Fantasy Writing section, or we can create a subforum beneath Showcase.  Either option requires certain considerations.

Also, would you guys prefer for it to be private, or open for public viewing?


----------



## Amanita (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think, a subforum within the Showcase would be the most practical. This way, everything written by us would be in one place.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 7, 2011)

Amanita said:


> Well, I think, a subforum within the Showcase would be the most practical. This way, everything written by us would be in one place.



Agreed, and I'd prefer it private =3


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh definitely private.... This way only the ones doing it know what's going on and then there's like a zero chance of theft since we'll all be doing it


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey gang,

We've gone ahead and created the challenges subforum.  We're normally hesitant about adding new forums, as having too many for the membership size can be deadly to a new community.  But since this is a subforum within an established forum, and the challenges are happening already, this shouldn't be a problem.

BD


----------



## Ravana (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I think it should keep the "main" Showcase from getting too cluttered that way. Now we just need a couple more people to take up the gauntlets that've been thrown down so far.…


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 7, 2011)

I would, but I'm absolutely horrible at flash fiction, so I'll probably be abstaining unless there is a prompt I just can't resist.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of the stuff I'm writing is more like a "scene" than actual flash fiction.  Just a part of something that could be bigger if it wanted to be.  I believe others are doing the same sort of thing.  

I'll have to dream up a challenge that shall bring you over to the other side!


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

LMAO! I'm still trying to find a way to your last challenge Phil LOL I think my brain went on vacation at some point and I didn't get the memo x.x!


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm game  i like a good challenge


----------



## Ravana (Mar 8, 2011)

Phil the Drill said:


> Some of the stuff I'm writing is more like a "scene" than actual flash fiction.  …  I believe others are doing the same sort of thing.


 
Right–what I intended from the name was to invoke the idea of writing a _short_ piece, not necessarily writing "quickly." (I'd also point out that I had only intended it for that particular thread. Other challenges don't need to observe the same limit–though it's never bad exercise, especially if you're writing with an eye toward magazine publication.) I'll continue stating the "rules" for any thread I begin; others should feel free to issue their own challenges.


----------



## victoria stiles (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds awesome. I just love the idea. The idea of placing challenges is great.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a possible suggestion for the Challenge forum.  I think there are lots of fun exercises and such that have been posted there, but perhaps it's getting buried in the Showcase forum.  Is there a way to make the Challenge forum a sub-forum of Games instead?  I think it would get more traffic there.  Just a thought!  Thanks!


----------



## Ravana (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm… thought, but I'm not sure it would accomplish the goal. I imagine most people who go to the "Games" forum do so to talk about games, not to find places to write. Perhaps elevating it to full forum status under "Fantasy Writing," so that it shows up next to the "Showcase" rather than being included in it?


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 23, 2011)

Phil the Drill said:


> I have a possible suggestion for the Challenge forum.  I think there are lots of fun exercises and such that have been posted there, but perhaps it's getting buried in the Showcase forum.  Is there a way to make the Challenge forum a sub-forum of Games instead?  I think it would get more traffic there.  Just a thought!  Thanks!



Actually, at this stage of our development it may be even better to make Challenges a top-level forum of its own.  

What does everyone think about that?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 23, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> Actually, at this stage of our development it may be even better to make Challenges a top-level forum of its own.
> 
> What does everyone think about that?



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm good either way.

EDIT: Just realized we were proposing the same thing at the same time, BD—so don't be confused by the "either way" reference.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 24, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Just realized we were proposing the same thing at the same time



We're totally on the same wavelength.  

I've elevated it to a top-level forum.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet.  I wish governments worked this easily.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 24, 2011)

Guess that makes it time for me to think up another challenge… haven't done one in a while. Let's see, now.…


----------

